# "Erdapfel"



## Smarti1312 (15. September 2011)

Ich bin's mal wieder 

Ich habe mal irgendwo ein Bild gesehen wo die Erde als Apfel war. Nun würde ich gerne wissen wie so etwas geht, ich habe bisher nichts gefunden.. 
Würde mich über tipps freuen
Danke schon mal, Smarti  

http://photos3.fotosearch.com/bthumb/CSP/CSP178/k1783507.jpg

so wie in dem Link, nur die farben halt kräftiger


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2011)

Das einfachste wäre wahrscheinlich den Apfel als 3D-Objekt zu erstellen und die Erde dann als Textur darüber zu legen. Wobei ich dir da keine Anleitung geben kann da ich mich mit den 3D Sachen noch nicht beschäftigt habe.


----------

